# Parenthèses, crochets, accolades, etc. sur un clavier Apple



## hunjord (5 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,
j'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main...
sur mon clavier wireless de mon nouveau G5, il me manque quelques symboles pour pouvoir bosser sur flash correctement et écrire mes scripts 
 
 des symboles comme "unsderscore ou caractère souligner", les crochets et tout ca....
Si quelque peu me filer la combine pour pouvoir résoudre cet ennuyeux manque.
je viens de switcher et....je cherche mais n'est pas trouvé
Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

Va dans les Prefs Système->International->Menu saisie et coche visualiseur clavier : tu auras dans la barre de menu accès a toutes lers touches (et notes les raccourci clavier)


----------



## hunjord (5 Mars 2005)

Ok, j'ai accès aux options pas de souci,par contre pour ce qui est des raccourcis claviers?
lorsque je survole par exemple right curly bracket dans la palette de caractère s'affiche:
unicode: OO7D
UTF8: 7D, 
quel est le raccourci clavier et comment puis je l'insérer dans l'application sur laquelle je travaille?
Merci


----------



## molgow (5 Mars 2005)

Tu n'as pas suivi exactement ce que t'as dit supermoquette...

Donc je répète, tu vas dans *Préférences Système* > *International* > *Menu Saisie*, et coche *Visualiseur clavier *dans la liste.

Ensuite, dans la barre des menus, en haut à droite, tu dois avoir un petit drapeau (français si tu as un clavier français). Tu cliques dessus et tu fais *Afficher Visualiseur clavier*.

Ensuite, amuse toi à chercher les caractères qui t'intéresse en tapant sur les touches "alt" ou "ctrl"...

Tu devrais obtenir un écran comme celui-ci (pas exactement ça puisque j'ai un clavier Suisse-Romand) :


----------



## hunjord (5 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai, je me suis précipité sur la palette de caractère....
c'est bon j'ai trouvé mes répères et shortcut avec le visualiseur !
merci messsieurs et bon WE


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

pas le choix : mémorise la touche du clavier et la ou les touches de modif nécessaires


----------



## mr_awd (13 Juin 2005)

Beh, je suis en train de chercher les "crochets" et la "grande paranthèse" sur le clavier de mon PowerBook G4. Existe t-il un clavier virtuel, ou encore mieux, comment font les programmeurs pour declarer un array sans les crochets? ou un bloc de code (java, c++) sans la grande paranhèse?
Je passe a côté de quelque chose là, non? 

merci


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

crochets : alt + shift + ( = [
Accolades : alt + ( = {

Pour les versions fermantes, c'est avec une parenthèse fermante 
J'ai peut-être inversé les 2. A toi de vérifier et de me corriger si je me suis trompé


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2005)

et pour le pipe? |


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

[prefs système] -> international ->menu saisie \ et activer le visualiseur | clavier (qui apparaitra dans la barre des menus)


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> et pour le pipe? |


alt + l ou alt + shift l (je ne me souviens plus très bien)
Pour les ... c'est alt + .
pour le gros point, c'est alt + shift + .
pour la pomme, c'est alt + @ (je crois)
Mais bon, _faisez_ comme il a dit le _[musique qui fait peur ON]_ SuperMoquette _[musique qui fait peur OFF]_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

oui car avec mon clavier suisse-romand les brackets c'est alt-shift-5 ou 6


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

on pourrait merger avec ce sujet ? il a les copies d'écran et tout et tout

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3073067#post3073067

(plus que deux posts )


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

à fusionner avec 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3228686


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

faudrait aussi fusionner les deux titres celui ci est moins explicite !


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait merger avec ce sujet ? il a les copies d'écran et tout et tout
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3073067#post3073067
> 
> (plus que deux posts )


on pourrait... en effet
Je t'ai dejà boulé aujourd'hui, alors pour les 10000 posts ça attendra les 20000


----------



## fabrice 59 (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai suivi avec attention vos conseils, mais je n'arrive toutefois pas a trouver la parenthese "carré" 
merci pour votre aide !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2010)

fabrice 59 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai suivi avec attention vos conseils, mais je n'arrive toutefois pas a trouver la parenthese "carré"
> merci pour votre aide !



Bonjour,
Tu veux dire ceci : [ ] ?
Si c'est le cas il faut faire "shift/alt/parenthèse". Et ça s'appelle un crochet.


----------



## JPTK (2 Août 2010)

fabrice 59 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai suivi avec attention vos conseils, mais je n'arrive toutefois pas a trouver la parenthese "carré"
> merci pour votre aide !





Y en a des pas doués quand même...

alt + maj (pas caplocks) + parenthèse 

*:-]*


----------



## fabrice 59 (2 Août 2010)

merci, oui pas doué, mais ça va, vous etes là.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2010)

fabrice 59 a dit:


> merci, oui pas doué, mais ça va, vous etes là.


Aide toi et le ciel t'aidera


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Note que le visualisateur de clavier est bien pratique pour dégotter les caractères particuliers.


----------



## ceslinstinct (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Sur le clavier AZERTY (Français) ne cherchez pas le caractère *ÿ* (minuscule) je l'ai jamais trouvé sur un clavier Apple depuis l'Apple //.

Il existe 2 *&#376;* (majuscule).

Donc la seule façon c'est *¨*et *y*.

C'est pas grave, je l'utilise jamais (c'est juste une remarque).   

@+


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Pour l'utiliser, il faut le vouloir... À part l'Haÿ-les-Roses, je ne connais pas d'autre mot l'employant.

Par ailleurs, dans notre table ISO, c'est le dernier caractère, propice à toutes les erreurs, dans le passé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Selon http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ÿ, on trouve le ÿ dans quelques noms propres :

_Il habite à L'Haÿ-les-Roses.
Jean Ghÿs et Pierre Louÿs ont visité lîle de Croÿ.
Aÿ est un chef-lieu de canton de la Marne.
Vous me trouverez rue des Cloÿs, dans le 18e arrondissement.
Moÿ est une commune de lAisne._

Il sert aussi pour noter la diphtongue ij /ej/ en néerlandais :

_Wÿ zÿ blÿ (Wij zijn blij) - Nous sommes contents._


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

La rue des Cloÿs, je connais, suis-je bête.

Pour le _ij_ néerlandais, j'avais oublié (dans les romans de Wetering, il doit bien y en avoir )

Merci pour l'info


----------

